# So, I want to make a fountain pen...



## Fibonacci (Aug 9, 2011)

I am mildly confused on what I need to make this work.  I think that I need a nib, a feed, and a feed housing.

Is there anything else?  What determines the kind of cartridge or ink reservoir it uses?

I see some pens where the feed sticks a long way out of the housing, and others where only the nib sticks out.  Is there a fundamental difference between them?  Or is it a personal preference thing?


----------

